# Baked fish fillet supreme



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

6 fillets of white fish (talapia, grouper, striper etc)
salt and pepper
6 slices of tomato
6 slices of your favortie cheese
1 oz of butter
1 oz flour
1/2 pt of milk or light cream
1 package of sliced mushrooms
2 small onions chopped
2 tblsp sherry
chopped parsley
3 cups cooked rice

Prepare the fillets, removing the skin and small bones (if fresh caught). Season with salt and pepper. Roll up with the outside of the fish on the inside. Arrange the fish, tomatoes and cheese alternatley down the center of shallow pyrex casserol dish and set aside. malt butter in a pan then stir in the flour and salt. Add the milk or cream a little at a time, the the mushrooms, onions and sherry. Stir constanly until the mixture boils. Pour over the fish. Bake in a 325 deg oven for 20 mins or until fish is cooked. garnish with chopped parsley and serve with hot rice.


----------

